# Por que se calienta un transformador?



## Lina

Tengo un circuito con un puente rectificador, un transformador y dos resistencias, lo extraño es que el transformador se esta calentando y noe entiendo por que, ya verifique el rectificador y esta funcionando bien, que puede ser?

Gracias.


----------



## tiopepe123

Con transformadores pequeños de muy pocos vatios es normal que se aprecie el calentamiento debido a la resistencia de los finisimos bobinados del primario.
Si te fijas se calienta antes el bobinado que la chapa.

Perdidas en un transformador:

Por la resistencia de los bobinados
Por las perdidas del circuito magnetico. Histeresis (distinto camino de imanacion/desimanacion) y corrientes de eddy o fuocold (no me sale el nombre) debido a corrientes parasitas inducidas en el hierro del circuito magnetico.


----------



## Piero51

primero recuerda el efecto joule en la física y te dira por que se calienta ya que como dice la wiki : Si en un conductor circula corriente eléctrica, parte de la energía cinética de los electrones se transformadorrma en calor debido a los choques que sufren con los átomos del material conductor por el que circulan, elevando la temperatura del mismo osea que si por ejemplo tu haces que el diodo pase corriente sin su disipador el efecto joule lo quema por su elevada temperatura siii


----------



## fernandob

Se habra enamorado de el puente de diodos ??

yo tenia un transformador que se calentaba con un capacitor de 2200uF *25v celeste que estaba 

edit. pone una foto.
yo he pescado transformadores chinos que se calientan sin carga, por qu eson muy malos, no sirven para nada.
con una foto uno ya ve la calidad.

saludos


----------



## CRONOS1970

Efectivamente, la calidad de los transformadores es un factor determinante. Si consideramos:
1.- La calidad del alambre de cobre usado, quizá tiene una aleación para abaratarlo, y ello representa una elevada resistencia.
2.- Talvez no usa cobre, sino otro material con agregados ferromagneticos y eso le agrega, además de resistencia, magnetismo parásito.

Creo que tendríamos que ver que valores de resistencia usa.

Se dieros cuenta que el post es de 2006.. Ya no ha respondido Lina...


----------



## mendiola_loyola

Estimados Todos:

Tengo un transformador de 18vac de 2Amperios que uso para alimentar una fuente switching lm2595 de 1A con un voltaje de salida de 12V.

El problema que veo es que a pesar de que la carga es de 1A el transformador se calienta demasiado al tal grado que quema si lo tocas por mas de 2 segundos.

El condensador es de 10,000 uF / 50V y estoy usando un puente de diodos de 8A sin disipador, del tipo kbu 8j.

Alguien sabe por que podría calentarse tanto el transformador, si este es de 2A, el doble que el consumo del circuito.

El puente de diodos tambièn se calienta bastante con una carga de 1A.

Espero que me puedan recomendar algo.

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## zopilote

Primero desconecta el transformador y la fuente, prueba luego enchufando solamente el transformador, dejalo un buen tiempo, si calienta mucho quiere decir que esta en corte uno de los bobinados, si permanece ligeramente tibio esta bien, luego tienes que revisar los diodos o el condensador de la fuente para ver cual es el problema.


----------



## mendiola_loyola

zopilote dijo:


> Primero desconecta el transformador y la fuente, prueba luego enchufando solamente el transformador, dejalo un buen tiempo, si calienta mucho quiere decir que esta en corte uno de los bobinados, si permanece ligeramente tibio esta bien, luego tienes que revisar los diodos o el condensador de la fuente para ver cual es el problema.


 
Zopilote,

El transformador se calienta cuando tengo la carga de 1 amperio, sin la carga el tranformador se mantiene tibio.

Saludos


----------



## jorger

mendiola_loyola dijo:


> Zopilote,
> 
> El transformador se calienta cuando tengo la carga de 1 amperio, sin la carga el tranformador se mantiene tibio.
> 
> Saludos


Muestranos una foto del transformador si puedes.


----------



## mendiola_loyola

jorger dijo:


> Muestranos una foto del transformador si puedes.



Fotos del transformador


----------



## Fogonazo

mendiola_loyola dijo:


> Fotos del transformador


Coloca junto al transformador algo como para hacer una referencia visual sobre el tamaño del transformador, por ejemplo una regla.
Así como de ve *NO* da la impresión de ser un transformador que entregue *2A*


----------



## fernandob

mira, hacelo simple:

ponele una carga para que consuma 1 amper , si te da 18vca entonces 18v/1 = 18 ohms.....por 20 w ojito .
fijate si tenes resistencias o lamparas de auto o dicroicas (en serie ) , o lo que tengas .
fijate vos con que lo podes hacer que tengas en tu casa.

si se calienta mas de lo normal entonces marcalo como que no da 1 amper, no importa si era de 2 amper o de 1 , o si esta alzado o si se rayo.
luego probalo con 0,5 amper .........si con eso va bien entonces marcalo como 18v 0,5 amper y a la caja de repuestos.
medi antes aislacion entre primario y sec. 

ahora si antes andaba ok con 1 amper ....entonces al tacho.
eso de que esta tibio sin carga ya me huele feo, un trafo medio bueno sin carga apenas le sentis calor, casi te diria que nada.


luego si con un amper no calienta tanto entonces tendras que revisar la forma en que medis vos la corriente de consumo de tus equipos.

no hay mas vueltas que eso .


----------



## mendiola_loyola

Fogonazo dijo:


> Coloca junto al transformador algo como para hacer una referencia visual sobre el tamaño del transformador, por ejemplo una regla.
> Así como de ve *NO* da la impresión de ser un transformador que entregue *2A*




Fogonazo, como dato el largo de la parte rectangular superior del transformador es de 67mm
(6.7cm)

Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg

Según mis estimaciones en base al tamaño que has informado, ese transformador es de 18V 0.5A (y si...el núcleo me dá - a ojo - casi 10VA), así que es del todo seguro que se caliente mucho si le sacás 1 Amp.


----------



## Tavo

ezavalla dijo:


> Según mis estimaciones en base al tamaño que has informado, ese transformador es de 18V 0.5A (y si...el núcleo me dá - a ojo - casi 10VA), así que es del todo seguro que se caliente mucho si le sacás 1 Amp.



Misma impresión....  Por el tamaño, dudo que ese trafo sea de 18V 2A. La tensión puede ser, pero la corriente... ni ahí.

Y por las medidas que indicaste... menos todavía.

Saludos.


----------



## mendiola_loyola

Pucha entonces en esa tienda están vendiendo transformadores que no se ajustan a la corriente que dicen que entregan.

El transformador de 18v 2A me costó 11 US$.

Hay alguna manera empírica de saber la corriente que entrega un trafo por el tamaño?

Cómo cultura general, que temperatura máxima debería tener un transformador cuando éste
entrega la corriente máxima para la cuál está diseñado. 

Por ejemplo si tengo un transformador de 18V 3A y el consumo de corriente de la carga es de 3A
que temperatura debería esperar que tenga el transformador?

Saludos.


----------



## diegomj1973

mendiola_loyola dijo:


> Fogonazo, como dato el largo de la parte rectangular superior del transformador es de 67mm
> (6.7cm)
> 
> Saludos.



Hola:

Mirà, por lo que se ve es un trafo con laminaciòn nùmero 77 y sus dimensiones (de acuerdo a viejas tablas que dispongo y que hice hace muchos años) pueden ser 68 mm x 22 mm el rectàngulo que indicàs.

La secciòn efectiva del nùcleo debe ser alrededor de 4,51 cm2 con lo que como màximo y a règimen constante podès sacarle 33,13 VA en el primario, pero esta potencia està sujeta a verificaciòn de ventana y cobre, ojo!.

Es decir, si el cobre "entra" y da buen factor de ocupaciòn podrìa llegar a sacarse hasta 18 V x 1,84 A si consideramos rendimiento 100% (como primera aproximaciòn). Pero recordà que en un trafo de estos muy probablemente el rendimiento estè por debajo del 80%. Asì, nos quedarìan como mucho 1,47 A.

Recordà tambièn que el filtrado y la rectificaciòn hacen que tu amper del lado de continua requieran bastante màs que 2 amper efectivos del trafo (no hay relaciòn directa), es decir, una corriente media de 1 amper de CC no significa que requieras tambièn 1 amper efectivos de CA del secundario del trafo.

Es muy probable que puedas extraer no màs de 1/3 de los 1,47A en corriente media.

Saludos y espero te sirva


----------



## mendiola_loyola

Acabo de hacer una prueba con una carga conectada directamente al secundario del transformador (Sin puente de diodos ni condensador de 10,000uf) han pasado mas de 30 minutos y el transformador está ligeramente tibio, la corriente AC que consume la carga es de 1.04A.

Parece que el problema está al agregarle el puente de diodos y el condensador de 10,000uF

Tanto afecta la corriente que consume la parte de rectificación del circuito?

Si mi consumo DC es de 1A, el consumo AC en el secundario será mayor a 1A (Usando puente de diodos y condensador de 10,000uF)?

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## diegomj1973

mendiola_loyola dijo:


> Fogonazo, como dato el largo de la parte rectangular superior del transformador es de 67mm
> (6.7cm)
> 
> Saludos.



Hola:

Mirà, por lo que se ve es un trafo con laminaciòn nùmero 77 y sus dimensiones (de acuerdo a viejas tablas que dispongo y que hice hace muchos años) pueden ser 68 mm x 22 mm el rectàngulo que indicàs.

La secciòn efectiva del nùcleo debe ser alrededor de 4,51 cm2 con lo que como màximo y a règimen constante podès sacarle 33,13 VA en el primario, pero esta potencia està sujeta a verificaciòn de ventana y cobre, ojo!.

Es decir, si el cobre "entra" y da buen factor de ocupaciòn podrìa llegar a sacarse hasta 18 V x 1,84 A si consideramos rendimiento 100% (como primera aproximaciòn). Pero recordà que en un trafo de estos muy probablemente el rendimiento estè por debajo del 80%. Asì, nos quedarìan como mucho 1,47 A.

Recordà tambièn que el filtrado y la rectificaciòn hacen que tu amper del lado de continua requieran bastante màs que 2 amper efectivos del trafo (no hay relaciòn directa), es decir, una corriente media de 1 amper de CC no significa que requieras tambièn 1 amper efectivos de CA del secundario del trafo.

Es muy probable que puedas extraer no màs de 1/3 de los 1,47A en corriente media.


Como reglita empìrica te puedo dar una como sigue:

S efectiva = k x raiz cuadrada (P aparente)

Donde:

S efectiva es la secciòn del nùcleo en cm2 (la de la columna central de los nùcleos E-I)
k depende de muchos factores pero podès tomar como vàlidos entre 1 y 1,25 dependiendo de si la potencia de tu trafo va a ser demandada en forma permanente o esporàdica. Cada configuraciòn de laminaciòn y carrete arrojan k diferentes pero podemos decir que van a estar entre esos valores (màs o menos). El de tu trafo es 0,783 bajo determinadas condiciones.
P aparente es la potencia màxima aparente que podemos demandar del primario del trafo, en voltamperes.

Para la mayorìa de las aplicaciones y sin incurrir en gruesos errores de càlculo podemos tomar k como de 1,25 (dàndonos màrgenes de seguridad de uso de nuestros trafos) a no ser que dispongamos las tablas para arribar a resultados màs ajustados por rendimiento. Recordemos que los trafos suelen diseñarse para presentar mayormente su màximo rendimiento a màxima demanda, aunque pueden darse otros casos. Si tomamos 1,25 puede que no saquemos partido de toda la potencia disponible pero nos cubrimos si las calidades son deficientes.

Hago un ejemplo:

P aparente = (S efectiva / 1,25) x (S efectiva / 1,25)

La S efectiva la sacàs midiendo esos 6,7 cm (màs precisamente 6,8 cm de tabla) del rectàngulo que mencionaste y la multiplicàs por 0,333 (si la laminaciòn està estandarizada). Da 2,266 cm.
Luego tomà el ancho de ese rectàngulo que debe ser 2,2 cm.
Luego multiplicàs 2,266 x 2,2 = 4,986 cm2
Esta secciòn no es la efectiva ya que debemos considerar el factor de apilamiento de làminas que suele ser de 0,9 aprox. Entonces, da 4,51 cm2
Resulta:

P aparente = 13,02 VA

De estos 13,02 VA podemos "extraer" como mucho el 80%, es decir, 10,41 VA en el secundario.

Si lo traducimos a corriente:

10,41 VA/18V = 0,58 A (de alterna, ojo!) Luego considerà todo lo que te dije de corriente media en el lado rectificado y filtrado y de corriente eficàz en el lado secundario.

(Este es un ejemplo donde propongo k de 1,25 pero tomà vàlidos los valores con k de 0,783 para tu trafo, es decir, los primeros valores que te comentè de 1,47 A menos todo lo demàs)

Saludos y espero te sirva



mendiola_loyola dijo:


> Acabo de hacer una prueba con una carga conectada directamente al secundario del transformador (Sin puente de diodos ni condensador de 10,000uf) han pasado mas de 30 minutos y el transformador está ligeramente tibio, la corriente AC que consume la carga es de 1.04A.
> 
> Parece que el problema está al agregarle el puente de diodos y el condensador de 10,000uF
> 
> Tanto afecta la corriente que consume la parte de rectificación del circuito?
> 
> Si mi consumo DC es de 1A, el consumo AC en el secundario  será mayor a 1A (Usando puente de diosos y condensador de 10,000uF)?
> 
> Saludos.
> Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
> Lima, Perú



Claro que el problema està en agregarle el capacitor principalmente ya que es de un valor importante!. La relaciòn exacta de esos 1,47 A a la corriente media de la carga de continua (del lado del capacitor o la rectificaciòn) no puedo decirte ahora ya que se debieran estimar con las curvas de Schade, para darte una respuesta tècnica màs adecuada. Sin muchos errores puedo asegurarte que debe estar entre los 2,5 a 3,5 veces. Es decir unos 0,59 A medios aprox.

Podès probar con reducir el valor de capacidad a 4700 uF o menos (verificando ripples) o agregando un filtro RC con resistencias del orden del ohm y de 3W.

En cuanto a la temperatura de los trafos te digo que depende de muchos factores (clase de esmalte de los cobres, tipo de laminaciòn, inducciones màximas, grado de exigencia y elecciòn del punto de màximo rendimiento, tipo de ventilaciòn y temperatura ambiente circundante, entre muchos otros). No hay una regla generalizada que nos permita conocer datos confiables de potencia màxima (por ejemplo) en funciòn de la temperatura medida. El camino es màs fàcil por otras formas, como las que te mencionè. Te lo comento porque hace unos 20 años desarrollè un potente y completo software de càlculo para producciòn de trafos de baja potencia y el tema aunque parece simple tiene muchos puntos a tener en cuenta para arribar a resultados confiables.

Espero te sirva

Saludos


----------



## fernandob

hola te hago un par de pregunta simples:

1 -- que tension te da el trafo sin carga y cual es la tension de el trafo con carga, de el lado de CA  y de el lado de cc.

2 -- por que 10 mil uF ?? lo tenias ya por ahi ? o lo comprste ?? 

3 --- usas regulador de tension o que luego de el filtrado ?? 

la verdad que es bastante intuitivo , entre el calor y la caida de tension con la carga ya uno se da cuenta si algo anda mal.


----------



## diegomj1973

Para acotar más tu problema de calentamiento de tu trafo hice unas estimaciones con las curvas de Schade y la relación que me arroja entre la I efectiva de secundario y la I media después de la rectificación puede llegar a valores cercanos a los 4,9 si usas capacitor de 10.000 uF e intentás alimentar algo que requiera 1 A de corriente media (si la resistencia serie equivalente de tu trafo fuera de tan solo el 0,01%, cosa que lo dudo muchísimo y no creo que sea tu caso).

Yo te había anticipado sin calcular entre 2,5 a 3,5 veces.

Ahora sigamos un poco más...

Pongamos que la relación de R serie / R carga sea de un valor más probable como del 1% (unos 0,255 ohmios para ser un poco más precisos) lo cual incluso podés aproximarte midiéndola con un simple multímetro sin cometer errores muy groseros. Entonces esta relación bajaría a unos 3,4 veces lo que resulta un poquito mejor.

Si vos a su vez empleas un capacitor de, por ejemplo, 4.700 uF en vez de uno de 10.000 uF esa relación de I efectiva a I media baja a casi 3,25. Es decir, que no mejoramos mucho la exigencia aún.

Otra posible implementación sería incluir una resistencia serie entre la salida del puente y el capacitor a modo de bajar aún más esta relación.

Pongamos que agregamos una R de 1 ohmio y unos 3W, como te había anticipado. Ahora nuestra nueva R serie / R carga pasa a ser de 4,92 % con lo que nuestra nueva I efectiva / I media pasa a ser de alrededor de 2,5 veces, lo que resulta mucho mejor ahora.

De todos modos te digo que no podés llegar a más de 0,59 A de corriente media en la salida, a no ser que agregues una R serie más grande, siempre y cuando el circuito del regulador así lo permita.

Espero te sirva este análisis y cualquier cosa a tus ordenes.

Para los puentes de diodos se sigue un análisis similar, es decir, usando al menos las curvas de Schade para conocer su punto de funcionamiento aproximado, salvo que quieras hacer análisis con integrales y demás, que también es válido y muy preciso!.

Las relaciones que se analizan son I repetitiva / I media (que pueden tomar valores altos como 30 o un poco más también) y la I no repetitiva. Queda para tu ejercicio hacerlo.

Como consejo: siempre usa puentes con capacidades de I media de al menos 6 a 10 veces mínimo la I media de carga. Para tu caso creo que está bien, si me decís que es un puente de 8A de corriente media (no he visto su datasheet todavía, ojo!).


----------



## mendiola_loyola

fernandob dijo:


> hola te hago un par de pregunta simples:
> 1 -- que tension te da el trafo sin carga y cual es la tension de el trafo con carga, de el lado de CA y de el lado de cc.


Consumo de corriente AC de secundario del transformador antes del puente de diodos: 18vac 3A (76mm x 26mm)
*****************************************************
Con consumo de 0A DC el consumo AC fué de: 0.03A (En el secundario)
Con consumo de 1A DC el consumo AC fué de: 0.82A (En el secundario)
Con consumo de 0A DC el voltaje AC fué de 18.30 VAC (23.5 VDC)
Con consumo de 1A DC el voltaje AC fué de 18.00 VAC (21.8 VDC)

Consumo de corriente AC de secundario del transformador antes del puente de diodos: 18vac 2A (66mm x 22mm)
*****************************************************
Con consumo de 0A DC el consumo AC fué de 0.03A (En el secundario)
Con consumo de 1A DC el consumo AC fué de 0.94A (En el secundario)
Con consumo de 0A DC el voltaje AC fué de 17.52VAC ( 22.10 VDC)
Con consumo de 1A DC el voltaje AC fué de 16.50VAC ( 19.10 VDC)




> 2 -- por que 10 mil uF ?? lo tenias ya por ahi ? o lo comprste ??


 
Para tener un voltaje de rizado mínimo, 10%, según la fórmula del 10%



> 3 --- usas regulador de tension o que luego de el filtrado ??
> 
> la verdad que es bastante intuitivo , entre el calor y la caida de tension con la carga ya uno se da cuenta si algo anda mal.


Si uso un regulador Lm2595 de de 1A, el voltaje de salida es de 13.8Voltios, tengo
un relay y un led que están permanentemente prendidos, el Relay es de 12V.

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## diegomj1973

mendiola_loyola dijo:


> Consumo de corriente AC de secundario del transformador antes del puente de diodos: 18vac 3A (76mm x 26mm)
> *****************************************************
> Con consumo de 0A DC el consumo AC fué de: 0.03A (En el secundario)
> Con consumo de 1A DC el consumo AC fué de: 0.82A (En el secundario)
> Con consumo de 0A DC el voltaje AC fué de 18.30 VAC (23.5 VDC)
> Con consumo de 1A DC el voltaje AC fué de 18.00 VAC (21.8 VDC)



Veo que has probado con otro trafo con laminacíon número 111.
Este te puede dar como mucho 53,79 VA admitiendo k de 0,848. Luego, hay que hacer todas las consideraciones que te comenté para saber si podés todavía "sacarle" 1 A de corriente media. Sus dimensiones son de 76,2 x 26 mm. A muy groso modo la R serie equivalente de ese trafo te está dando en torno a 0,38 ohmios, si las mediciones son precisas y bien tomadas.

Saludos


----------



## fernandob

te cae bastante poco la Vsal . del trafo, lo cual pinta ser un buen transformador.

pero bueno , yo nunca me guio por la forma fisica, se que hay laminados hechos como la miercoles de malos yse que los hay muy buenos de grano no se que .

yo sin lugar a dudas te diria que te fijes la temperatura a "dedo" y consideres esos trafos para que trabajen no muy calientes.
la caida de tension es poca.

la unica que vale ES LA REALIDAD o sea probarlo.


----------



## mendiola_loyola

fernandob dijo:


> te cae bastante poco la Vsal . del trafo, lo cual pinta ser un buen transformador.
> 
> pero bueno , yo nunca me guio por la forma fisica, se que hay laminados hechos como la miercoles de malos yse que los hay muy buenos de grano no se que .
> 
> yo sin lugar a dudas te diria que te fijes la temperatura a "dedo" y consideres esos trafos para que trabajen no muy calientes.
> la caida de tension es poca.
> 
> la unica que vale ES LA REALIDAD o sea probarlo.


 
Cuál es una buena temperatura de un transformador sin carga y con una carga que esté
al máximo de la capacidad que te puede dar el transformador?

Saludos.


----------



## diegomj1973

mendiola_loyola dijo:


> Cuál es una buena temperatura de un transformador sin carga y con una carga que esté
> al máximo de la capacidad que te puede dar el transformador?
> 
> Saludos.



La temperatura de un transformador sin carga depende de muchos factores pero si está sin carga muy probablemente no sea mucho más que la de temperatura ambiente más unos pocos grados más, debido principalmente a la pequeña corriente de magnetización que pueda requerir su núcleo en vacío y a las pérdidas fijas o debidas principalmente a la laminación (de estar todo adecuadamente proporcionado y calculado). Un valor no puedo decirte ya que como te mencioné antes no es tan fácilmente predecible y depende de un montón de factores.

Es interesante que pongamos un granito de arena de nuestra parte y nos pongamos a leer y asociar conceptos. La consigna es que se le enseña al pescador a pescar.

Saludos


----------



## mendiola_loyola

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Para acotar más tu problema de calentamiento de tu trafo hice unas estimaciones con las curvas de Schade y la relación que me arroja entre la I efectiva de secundario y la I media después de la rectificación puede llegar a valores cercanos a los 4,9 si usas capacitor de 10.000 uF e intentás alimentar algo que requiera 1 A de corriente media (si la resistencia serie equivalente de tu trafo fuera de tan solo el 0,01%, cosa que lo dudo muchísimo y no creo que sea tu caso).
> 
> Yo te había anticipado sin calcular entre 2,5 a 3,5 veces.
> 
> Ahora sigamos un poco más...
> 
> Pongamos que la relación de R serie / R carga sea de un valor más probable como del 1% (unos 0,255 ohmios para ser un poco más precisos) lo cual incluso podés aproximarte midiéndola con un simple multímetro sin cometer errores muy groseros. Entonces esta relación bajaría a unos 3,4 veces lo que resulta un poquito mejor.
> 
> Si vos a su vez empleas un capacitor de, por ejemplo, 4.700 uF en vez de uno de 10.000 uF esa relación de I efectiva a I media baja a casi 3,25. Es decir, que no mejoramos mucho la exigencia aún.
> 
> Otra posible implementación sería incluir una resistencia serie entre la salida del puente y el capacitor a modo de bajar aún más esta relación.
> 
> Pongamos que agregamos una R de 1 ohmio y unos 3W, como te había anticipado. Ahora nuestra nueva R serie / R carga pasa a ser de 4,92 % con lo que nuestra nueva I efectiva / I media pasa a ser de alrededor de 2,5 veces, lo que resulta mucho mejor ahora.
> 
> De todos modos te digo que no podés llegar a más de 0,59 A de corriente media en la salida, a no ser que agregues una R serie más grande, siempre y cuando el circuito del regulador así lo permita.
> 
> Espero te sirva este análisis y cualquier cosa a tus ordenes.
> 
> Para los puentes de diodos se sigue un análisis similar, es decir, usando al menos las curvas de Schade para conocer su punto de funcionamiento aproximado, salvo que quieras hacer análisis con integrales y demás, que también es válido y muy preciso!.
> 
> Las relaciones que se analizan son I repetitiva / I media (que pueden tomar valores altos como 30 o un poco más también) y la I no repetitiva. Queda para tu ejercicio hacerlo.
> 
> Como consejo: siempre usa puentes con capacidades de I media de al menos 6 a 10 veces mínimo la I media de carga. Para tu caso creo que está bien, si me decís que es un puente de 8A de corriente media (no he visto su datasheet todavía, ojo!).


 
Con I Efectiva te refieres a los picos repetitivos del puente de diodos?

En mi Caso esos picos llegan a 10 amperios.

supongo que para calcular la corriente media tengo que dividir el Ipeak/Pi, no?

10A/3.1416 = 3.18A

Por lo tanto el transformador debería ser capaz de entregar 3.25A 

Estoy en lo correcto o estoy equivocado?

Encontré este documento:
http://www.fceia.unr.edu.ar/enica3/rectif.pdf


Entendí el uso de las tablas de Schade y logré obtener el valor de la corriente eficaz:

RL= 24 Ohm 
RS= 0.8 Ohm

El condensador que tengo que usar para tener un ripple de 1V es de 4,700uF. 

El condensador  de 10,000 me daba un ripple exageradamente bajo.

wCRL = 30

Irms/Imed =  2.75 (Obtenido de la tabla de cociente de Irms y Imed)

Imed= 1A

Irms= 2.75A

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## diegomj1973

Alfredo:

Disculpame la demora!!!. Estuve complicado con el trabajo.

Acá va mi análisis para el trafo de 220V/18V/2A:

La Rs la vamos a aproximar de las mediciones que has tomado:

Rs = (17,52V – 16,50V) / (0,94A - 0,03A) = 1,12 ohmios (salvo que los valores que hayas tomado sean los 0,8 ohmios que comentaste. Si has medido ese valor por algún método válido, en ese caso en lugar de poner 1,12 ohmios colocá 0,8 ohmios como Rs y recalculá todo lo que te explico a continuación).

*Se supone que los valores medidos de tensión y corriente para cada caso (vacío y bajo carga) debieran ser simultáneos.

No se han tenido en cuenta las resistencias de los conductores externos al trafo ni la de los diodos (el puente), pero podemos sin mucho error tomarla como válida para una primera aproximación.

La Rcarga o RL la calculamos como sigue:

Rcarga = ((18V x 1,414) – (2 x 0,7V)) / 1A = 24,06 ohmios (aproximado a los 24 ohmios que calculaste)

Factor Rs / Rcarga = (1,12 ohmios / 24,06 ohmios) x 100 = 4,66%

Si el ripple debe ser del 1% (es lo que supongo que querés lograr) entonces entramos a la curva de la figura 20 del documento que linkeaste por el eje de las abcisas donde fija Vrms / Vmed en 1%. Acá te debo aclarar que las curvas azules son las que corresponden a rectificación de onda completa porque ojo! que en el pie de la figura 20 lo indican mal (lo indican como rojas y deben ser las azules). Si te fijás detenidamente y analizás las curvas te podés dar cuenta del error.

Entonces si te trasladás por abcisas en 1% hasta cortar la ubicación de una curva azul en aproximadamente 4,66% (entre la de 1% y 10%) vemos que da un wCRL de aprox. 62.

Ahora:

w = 2 x pi() x 50 Hz
RL = 24,06 ohmios
C = 62 / (2 x pi() x 50 Hz x 24,06 ohmios) = 8.203,92 uF (que en la práctica se aprox. a 10.000 uF)

Pero como viste que este capacitor trae problemas de calentamientos por lo que hablamos entonces cambiamos a un valor menor.

Si elegiste colocar 4700 uF en lugar de 10.000 uF entonces wCRL queda en 35,52 aprox.

Verificamos con nuestro nuevo capacitor de 4700 uF, para lo cual hacemos el camino inverso, es decir, ubicamos 35,52 en el eje de las ordenadas y cortamos nuevamente en la curva azul de 4,66% (nuestra Rs aún no ha cambiado) y verificamos nuestro nuevo Vrms / Vmed que resulta aprox. de 1,8% (más o menos), lo cual es aceptable todavía.

Ahora nos vamos a la figura 22 y entramos por abcisas en wCRL = 35,52 hasta cortar Rs / Rcarga de 4,66%, lo que nos arroja Vmed / Vp de 87 % aprox. Esa es la relación que va a tener nuestra tensión media de salida y la tensión de pico que puede entregar el rectificador. Con un multímetro no podés medir estos valores directamente. Si se pueden visualizar con un osciloscopio algunos de estos parámetros.

Ahora nos vamos a la figura 23 y entramos por abcisas en 2wCRL = 2 x 35,52 = 71.04 hasta cortar Rs / (2Rcarga) de 2,33%, lo que nos arroja Irms / Imed de 2,6 aprox.

Entonces Irms = 2,6A aprox. que es la que nos define la capacidad necesaria de corriente del secundario del trafo.

Ahora nos vamos a la figura 24 y entramos por abcisas en 71,04 hasta cortar en 2,33%, lo que nos arroja Ip / Imed de 7,5 aprox.

Entonces Ip = 7,5A aprox.

La corriente no repetitiva se presenta cuando conectamos por primera vez nuestra fuente (con los capacitores totalmente descargados) y la única limitación a esa corriente inicial la ofrece Rs (con todos sus elementos):

La tensión de pico del secundario es de 18V x 1,414 = 25,46V
La corriente de pico no repetitiva máxima es 25,46V / 1,12 ohmios = 22,71A

Como se trata de un rectificador puente u onda completa, la corriente media de cada diodo resulta ser la mitad de la corriente media en la carga.

Si armáramos el puente con 4 diodos discretos, cada uno de esos diodos, entonces, debieran tener 0,5A de corriente media, 3,75A de corriente repetitiva y unos 11,36A de corriente no repetitiva máxima, al menos.

Tu trafo debiera ser de 220V a 18V x 2,6A en el secundario. Potencia 46,8VA.
El fusible en el primario debiera ser de al menos 2A para un pico inicial aprox. máximo de 1,86A.

Sabiendo que tu trafo marcado como de 2A es de solo 1,47A en lugar de 2.6A que son lo que se requieren como mínimo (según los cálculos de los post anteriores) es que te sugiero probar con el trafo de 18V y 3A de secundario (que tengo entendido dispones). El proceso de cálculo es similar a todo este que te expliqué.

Saludos y espero te sirva


----------



## mendiola_loyola

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Alfredo:
> 
> Disculpame la demora!!!. Estuve complicado con el trabajo.
> 
> Acá va mi análisis para el trafo de 220V/18V/2A:
> 
> La Rs la vamos a aproximar de las mediciones que has tomado:
> 
> Rs = (17,52V – 16,50V) / (0,94A - 0,03A) = 1,12 ohmios (salvo que los valores que hayas tomado sean los 0,8 ohmios que comentaste. Si has medido ese valor por algún método válido, en ese caso en lugar de poner 1,12 ohmios colocá 0,8 ohmios como Rs y recalculá todo lo que te explico a continuación).
> 
> *Se supone que los valores medidos de tensión y corriente para cada caso (vacío y bajo carga) debieran ser simultáneos.
> 
> No se han tenido en cuenta las resistencias de los conductores externos al trafo ni la de los diodos (el puente), pero podemos sin mucho error tomarla como válida para una primera aproximación.
> 
> La Rcarga o RL la calculamos como sigue:
> 
> Rcarga = ((18V x 1,414) – (2 x 0,7V)) / 1A = 24,06 ohmios (aproximado a los 24 ohmios que calculaste)
> 
> Factor Rs / Rcarga = (1,12 ohmios / 24,06 ohmios) x 100 = 4,66%
> 
> Si el ripple debe ser del 1% (es lo que supongo que querés lograr) entonces entramos a la curva de la figura 20 del documento que linkeaste por el eje de las abcisas donde fija Vrms / Vmed en 1%. Acá te debo aclarar que las curvas azules son las que corresponden a rectificación de onda completa porque ojo! que en el pie de la figura 20 lo indican mal (lo indican como rojas y deben ser las azules). Si te fijás detenidamente y analizás las curvas te podés dar cuenta del error.
> 
> Entonces si te trasladás por abcisas en 1% hasta cortar la ubicación de una curva azul en aproximadamente 4,66% (entre la de 1% y 10%) vemos que da un wCRL de aprox. 62.
> 
> Ahora:
> 
> w = 2 x pi() x 50 Hz
> RL = 24,06 ohmios
> C = 62 / (2 x pi() x 50 Hz x 24,06 ohmios) = 8.203,92 uF (que en la práctica se aprox. a 10.000 uF)
> 
> Pero como viste que este capacitor trae problemas de calentamientos por lo que hablamos entonces cambiamos a un valor menor.
> 
> Si elegiste colocar 4700 uF en lugar de 10.000 uF entonces wCRL queda en 35,52 aprox.
> 
> Verificamos con nuestro nuevo capacitor de 4700 uF, para lo cual hacemos el camino inverso, es decir, ubicamos 35,52 en el eje de las ordenadas y cortamos nuevamente en la curva azul de 4,66% (nuestra Rs aún no ha cambiado) y verificamos nuestro nuevo Vrms / Vmed que resulta aprox. de 1,8% (más o menos), lo cual es aceptable todavía.
> 
> Ahora nos vamos a la figura 22 y entramos por abcisas en wCRL = 35,52 hasta cortar Rs / Rcarga de 4,66%, lo que nos arroja Vmed / Vp de 87 % aprox. Esa es la relación que va a tener nuestra tensión media de salida y la tensión de pico que puede entregar el rectificador. Con un multímetro no podés medir estos valores directamente. Si se pueden visualizar con un osciloscopio algunos de estos parámetros.
> 
> Ahora nos vamos a la figura 23 y entramos por abcisas en 2wCRL = 2 x 35,52 = 71.04 hasta cortar Rs / (2Rcarga) de 2,33%, lo que nos arroja Irms / Imed de 2,6 aprox.
> 
> Entonces Irms = 2,6A aprox. que es la que nos define la capacidad necesaria de corriente del secundario del trafo.
> 
> Ahora nos vamos a la figura 24 y entramos por abcisas en 71,04 hasta cortar en 2,33%, lo que nos arroja Ip / Imed de 7,5 aprox.
> 
> Entonces Ip = 7,5A aprox.
> 
> La corriente no repetitiva se presenta cuando conectamos por primera vez nuestra fuente (con los capacitores totalmente descargados) y la única limitación a esa corriente inicial la ofrece Rs (con todos sus elementos):
> 
> La tensión de pico del secundario es de 18V x 1,414 = 25,46V
> La corriente de pico no repetitiva máxima es 25,46V / 1,12 ohmios = 22,71A
> 
> Como se trata de un rectificador puente u onda completa, la corriente media de cada diodo resulta ser la mitad de la corriente media en la carga.
> 
> Si armáramos el puente con 4 diodos discretos, cada uno de esos diodos, entonces, debieran tener 0,5A de corriente media, 3,75A de corriente repetitiva y unos 11,36A de corriente no repetitiva máxima, al menos.
> 
> Tu trafo debiera ser de 220V a 18V x 2,6A en el secundario. Potencia 46,8VA.
> El fusible en el primario debiera ser de al menos 2A para un pico inicial aprox. máximo de 1,86A.
> 
> Sabiendo que tu trafo marcado como de 2A es de solo 1,47A en lugar de 2.6A que son lo que se requieren como mínimo (según los cálculos de los post anteriores) es que te sugiero probar con el trafo de 18V y 3A de secundario (que tengo entendido dispones). El proceso de cálculo es similar a todo este que te expliqué.
> 
> Saludos y espero te sirva



Estimado Diego:

Tengo una duda, el FR (Factor de Ripple) = Vripple_rms/Vmed, es diferente al Porcentaje de Ripple con respecto al Voltaje pico del voltaje rectificado, no?

Te lo digo por que hay fórmulas para calcular condensadores a partir del Voltaje de ripple Vr, donde el Vr se halla multiplicando un porcentaje al voltaje DC obtenido a apartir del voltaje VAC.

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## mendiola_loyola

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Mirà, por lo que se ve es un trafo con laminaciòn nùmero 77 y sus dimensiones (de acuerdo a viejas tablas que dispongo y que hice hace muchos años) pueden ser 68 mm x 22 mm el rectàngulo que indicàs.
> 
> La secciòn efectiva del nùcleo debe ser alrededor de 4,51 cm2 con lo que como màximo y a règimen constante podès sacarle 33,13 VA en el primario, pero esta potencia està sujeta a verificaciòn de ventana y cobre, ojo!.
> 
> Es decir, si el cobre "entra" y da buen factor de ocupaciòn podrìa llegar a sacarse hasta 18 V x 1,84 A si consideramos rendimiento 100% (como primera aproximaciòn). Pero recordà que en un trafo de estos muy probablemente el rendimiento estè por debajo del 80%. Asì, nos quedarìan como mucho 1,47 A.
> 
> Recordà tambièn que el filtrado y la rectificaciòn hacen que tu amper del lado de continua requieran bastante màs que 2 amper efectivos del trafo (no hay relaciòn directa), es decir, una corriente media de 1 amper de CC no significa que requieras tambièn 1 amper efectivos de CA del secundario del trafo.
> 
> Es muy probable que puedas extraer no màs de 1/3 de los 1,47A en corriente media.
> 
> 
> Como reglita empìrica te puedo dar una como sigue:
> 
> S efectiva = k x raiz cuadrada (P aparente)
> 
> Donde:
> 
> S efectiva es la secciòn del nùcleo en cm2 (la de la columna central de los nùcleos E-I)
> k depende de muchos factores pero podès tomar como vàlidos entre 1 y 1,25 dependiendo de si la potencia de tu trafo va a ser demandada en forma permanente o esporàdica. Cada configuraciòn de laminaciòn y carrete arrojan k diferentes pero podemos decir que van a estar entre esos valores (màs o menos). El de tu trafo es 0,783 bajo determinadas condiciones.
> P aparente es la potencia màxima aparente que podemos demandar del primario del trafo, en voltamperes.
> 
> Para la mayorìa de las aplicaciones y sin incurrir en gruesos errores de càlculo podemos tomar k como de 1,25 (dàndonos màrgenes de seguridad de uso de nuestros trafos) a no ser que dispongamos las tablas para arribar a resultados màs ajustados por rendimiento. Recordemos que los trafos suelen diseñarse para presentar mayormente su màximo rendimiento a màxima demanda, aunque pueden darse otros casos. Si tomamos 1,25 puede que no saquemos partido de toda la potencia disponible pero nos cubrimos si las calidades son deficientes.
> 
> Hago un ejemplo:
> 
> P aparente = (S efectiva / 1,25) x (S efectiva / 1,25)
> 
> La S efectiva la sacàs midiendo esos 6,7 cm (màs precisamente 6,8 cm de tabla) del rectàngulo que mencionaste y la multiplicàs por 0,333 (si la laminaciòn està estandarizada). Da 2,266 cm.
> Luego tomà el ancho de ese rectàngulo que debe ser 2,2 cm.
> Luego multiplicàs 2,266 x 2,2 = 4,986 cm2
> Esta secciòn no es la efectiva ya que debemos considerar el factor de apilamiento de làminas que suele ser de 0,9 aprox. Entonces, da 4,51 cm2
> Resulta:
> 
> P aparente = 13,02 VA
> 
> De estos 13,02 VA podemos "extraer" como mucho el 80%, es decir, 10,41 VA en el secundario.
> 
> Si lo traducimos a corriente:
> 
> 10,41 VA/18V = 0,58 A (de alterna, ojo!) Luego considerà todo lo que te dije de corriente media en el lado rectificado y filtrado y de corriente eficàz en el lado secundario.
> 
> (Este es un ejemplo donde propongo k de 1,25 pero tomà vàlidos los valores con k de 0,783 para tu trafo, es decir, los primeros valores que te comentè de 1,47 A menos todo lo demàs)
> 
> Saludos y espero te sirva
> 
> 
> 
> Claro que el problema està en agregarle el capacitor principalmente ya que es de un valor importante!. La relaciòn exacta de esos 1,47 A a la corriente media de la carga de continua (del lado del capacitor o la rectificaciòn) no puedo decirte ahora ya que se debieran estimar con las curvas de Schade, para darte una respuesta tècnica màs adecuada. Sin muchos errores puedo asegurarte que debe estar entre los 2,5 a 3,5 veces. Es decir unos 0,59 A medios aprox.
> 
> Podès probar con reducir el valor de capacidad a 4700 uF o menos (verificando ripples) o agregando un filtro RC con resistencias del orden del ohm y de 3W.
> 
> En cuanto a la temperatura de los trafos te digo que depende de muchos factores (clase de esmalte de los cobres, tipo de laminaciòn, inducciones màximas, grado de exigencia y elecciòn del punto de màximo rendimiento, tipo de ventilaciòn y temperatura ambiente circundante, entre muchos otros). No hay una regla generalizada que nos permita conocer datos confiables de potencia màxima (por ejemplo) en funciòn de la temperatura medida. El camino es màs fàcil por otras formas, como las que te mencionè. Te lo comento porque hace unos 20 años desarrollè un potente y completo software de càlculo para producciòn de trafos de baja potencia y el tema aunque parece simple tiene muchos puntos a tener en cuenta para arribar a resultados confiables.
> 
> Espero te sirva
> 
> Saludos



Estimado Diego:

Para el cálculo del P aparente yo estoy usando esta fórmula:


		Código:
	

P = (s)^2 / k


Pero en tu caso usas esta:


		Código:
	

P aparente = (S efectiva / k) x (S efectiva / k)


Lo raro es que el resultado es diferente.

Podrías decirme si la fórmula que estoy usando está mal?

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## fernandob

Que de cuentas y cosas raras,  me voy a poner a leer una día de estos a ustedes así me hago un bocho chicos.

Yo en mi vida laboral jamas calcule esas cosas, no les niego que uso como termómetro mi dedo ensalivado pero ustedes se me fueron a científicos de la NASA .
Lo normal para mi es hacer el circuito , el proyectito así en una placa de prueba, bien asquerosita pero es "el prototipo" .
Luego cuando el bicho mas o menos que ya funciona uno lo mide, se supone que estamos usando al fuente variable, o una fuente provisoria que teníamos por ahí .
Así que medimos con todo funcionando:
Relés chupados, LEDs prendidos, el parlante al mango D) y el acelerador a fondo :
Nos da 1,2 Amper 
Pues esa es la corriente .
Haciendo un calculo empírico que nos dice:

Trafo de 1 Amper no alcanza
Trafo de 1,5 Amper va justo y ademas no se consigue
Trafo de 2 Amper sale un poco mas que el de 1 Amper y lo mismo que el de 1,5 Amper.
*le pongo el de 2* . (conclusión científica) 
Luego esta al prueba visual cuando se lo compra:
Núcleo bien lisito, comercio serio , trafo pesadito... Pinta 
Núcleo con las chapas torcidas, mal prensadas, comercio de cosas chinas importadas, no pesa un pomo... Y encima baratito... Pinta .


No se... Por si acaso E = m × c²



PD: ¿El trafito sigue caliente ??? ¿O ya se enfrió ??


----------



## mendiola_loyola

fernandob dijo:


> Que de cuentas y cosas raras,  me voy a poner a leer una día de estos a ustedes así me hago un bocho chicos.
> 
> Yo en mi vida laboral jamas calcule esas cosas, no les niego que uso como termómetro mi dedo ensalivado pero ustedes se me fueron a científicos de la NASA .
> Lo normal para mi es hacer el circuito , el proyectito así en una placa de prueba, bien asquerosita pero es "el prototipo" .
> Luego cuando el bicho mas o menos que ya funciona uno lo mide, se supone que estamos usando al fuente variable, o una fuente provisoria que teníamos por ahí .
> Así que medimos con todo funcionando:
> Relés chupados, LEDs prendidos, el parlante al mango D) y el acelerador a fondo :
> Nos da 1,2 Amper
> Pues esa es la corriente .
> Haciendo un calculo empírico que nos dice:
> 
> Trafo de 1 Amper no alcanza
> Trafo de 1,5 Amper va justo y ademas no se consigue
> Trafo de 2 Amper sale un poco mas que el de 1 Amper y lo mismo que el de 1,5 Amper.
> *le pongo el de 2* . (conclusión científica)
> Luego esta al prueba visual cuando se lo compra:
> Núcleo bien lisito, comercio serio , trafo pesadito... Pinta
> Núcleo con las chapas torcidas, mal prensadas, comercio de cosas chinas importadas, no pesa un pomo... Y encima baratito... Pinta .
> 
> 
> No se... Por si acaso E = m × c²
> 
> 
> 
> PD: ¿El trafito sigue caliente ??? ¿O ya se enfrió ??



Si todavía se calienta, tengo que ponerle uno de 18V de 3A, el que tengo es de 18V con 1.5A, no alcanza.

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## mendiola_loyola

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Alfredo:
> 
> Tu trafo debiera ser de 220V a 18V x 2,6A en el secundario. Potencia 46,8VA.
> El fusible en el primario debiera ser de al menos 2A para un pico inicial aprox. máximo de 1,86A.



No te parece muy grande el valor del fusible 1.86A en el primario si la corriente media será de 0.25A en el primario?

Si ocurre un corto circuito con el fusible de 1.86 el fusible no se fundirá y el transformador podría incendiarse.

Podrías explicarme, por favor?

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola


----------



## fernandob

jjaaaaaaaaaaaa.
el tema de el fusible.
ese alambrecito barato.

me va a encantar escuchar sus explicaciones.
de como protejo a..............a que ???



PD: me imagino que tienen las curvas de un fusible, no ?? de uno comun .
el loco si dice 2 amper no se funde con 2,1  amper, no ??


----------



## diegomj1973

Alfredo:

La ecuación de P aparente = (S efectiva)^2 / k que estás usando es válida sólo cuando k vale 1, pero como te expliqué anteriormente k depende de cada diseño de transformador y como aproximación podemos tomar k entre 1 y 1,25 aprox. Para hacer las cosas bien deberías disponer de tablas donde figuran los distintos valores de k de esta fórmula para las distintas laminaciones y carretes (potencias).

Es mejor que uses P aparente = (S efectiva / k)^2 = (S efectiva / k) x (S efectiva / k)

Lo del fusible del primario te recomiendo 2A por si utilizás capacitores importantes como el de 10.000 uF que me comentaste. Este fusible en el primario no te va a proteger efectivamente el circuito si sobreviene una sobrecorriente en el mismo. Tampoco se te va a incendiar el trafo (para eso está este fusible). Para que disipes tus dudas y lo verifiques en la práctica: si me comentás que el primario consume 0,25A probá con colocar un fusible de 0,25A y probá conectar y desconectar varias ocasiones el trafo de la línea. Si se quema ese fusible en esas circunstancias, andá reeplazándolo por valores más altos de 0,5A; 0,75A o más hasta verificar que el fusible no se quema más (muy probablemente sea cerca de 2A como te digo). Para proteger efectivamente el circuito conectado al trafo dispondría de un fusible en el lado de secundario de 1A (después de los capacitores de filtrado y antes del regulador) donde si va a ser muy efectivo este fusible.

Saludos

PD: para quienes no estén muy amigados con los cálculos, les comento que si bien es necesario a veces ser puramente prácticos a la hora de resolver situaciones técnicas concretas, siempre es también conveniente disponer de información teórica de apoyo y realizar cálculos numéricos (aunque sean a modo estimativo). Todo esto se complementa y apoya para darnos una solución concreta, coherente y racional. Ninguna de las actividades por separado solamente, ya sea la puramente práctica o la puramente teórica, nos garantizan resultados satisfactorios siempre. Somos electrónicos o electricistas, no magos ni mucho menos con dedos inteligentes. La saliva cuando se quema y evapora larga mal olor!!!


----------



## fernandob

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Alfredo:
> 
> La saliva cuando se quema y evapora larga mal olor!!!


 
.......................totalmente cierto,  esa es el inicio de mi escala maxima de peligro.
en el final de esa escala esta el olor a carne quemada . 
que alguna vez senti .


----------



## mendiola_loyola

diegomj1973 dijo:


> Alfredo:
> 
> La ecuación de P aparente = (S efectiva)^2 / k que estás usando es válida sólo cuando k vale 1, pero como te expliqué anteriormente k depende de cada diseño de transformador y como aproximación podemos tomar k entre 1 y 1,25 aprox. Para hacer las cosas bien deberías disponer de tablas donde figuran los distintos valores de k de esta fórmula para las distintas laminaciones y carretes (potencias).
> 
> Es mejor que uses P aparente = (S efectiva / k)^2 = (S efectiva / k) x (S efectiva / k)
> 
> Lo del fusible del primario te recomiendo 2A por si utilizás capacitores importantes como el de 10.000 uF que me comentaste. Este fusible en el primario no te va a proteger efectivamente el circuito si sobreviene una sobrecorriente en el mismo. Tampoco se te va a incendiar el trafo (para eso está este fusible). Para que disipes tus dudas y lo verifiques en la práctica: si me comentás que el primario consume 0,25A probá con colocar un fusible de 0,25A y probá conectar y desconectar varias ocasiones el trafo de la línea. Si se quema ese fusible en esas circunstancias, andá reeplazándolo por valores más altos de 0,5A; 0,75A o más hasta verificar que el fusible no se quema más (muy probablemente sea cerca de 2A como te digo). Para proteger efectivamente el circuito conectado al trafo dispondría de un fusible en el lado de secundario de 1A (después de los capacitores de filtrado y antes del regulador) donde si va a ser muy efectivo este fusible.
> 
> Saludos
> 
> PD: para quienes no estén muy amigados con los cálculos, les comento que si bien es necesario a veces ser puramente prácticos a la hora de resolver situaciones técnicas concretas, siempre es también conveniente disponer de información teórica de apoyo y realizar cálculos numéricos (aunque sean a modo estimativo). Todo esto se complementa y apoya para darnos una solución concreta, coherente y racional. Ninguna de las actividades por separado solamente, ya sea la puramente práctica o la puramente teórica, nos garantizan resultados satisfactorios siempre. Somos electrónicos o electricistas, no magos ni mucho menos con dedos inteligentes. La saliva cuando se quema y evapora larga mal olor!!!


 
Estimado Diego:

Muchas gracias por tu apoyo, la verdad que ya resolví todas las dudas y pendientes que tenía.

Saludos.
Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
Lima, Perú


----------



## diegomj1973

mendiola_loyola dijo:


> Estimado Diego:
> 
> Muchas gracias por tu apoyo, la verdad que ya resolví todas las dudas y pendientes que tenía.
> 
> Saludos.
> Alfredo Mendiola Loyola
> Lima, Perú



OK Alfredo. Espero te haya sido de utilidad mi pequeña ayuda. Cualquier duda que tengas, en la medida de lo que yo pueda, contactame las veces que necesites.

Saludos


----------



## tinchusbest

fogonazo dijo:


> coloca junto al transformador algo como para hacer una referencia visual sobre el tamaño del transformador, por ejemplo una regla.
> Así como de ve *no* da la impresión de ser un transformador que entregue *2a*



¿como puede alimentar una fuente switching con un trafo,supuestamente no es necesario ese trafo?


----------



## Imzas

Ignoro todas las formulas matematicas que ustedes manejan amigutxs, pero he tenido malas experiencias con algunos artilugios chinos, ya que los bobinados estan hechos con diametros inferiores a lo que estipulan en cuanto a intensidad se refiere, poR loq eu sobrecalientan y queman a la larga, sobrE todo con articulos de gama baja (alguno de ustedes ha visto los transformadorEs que traen los speakers de pc?).


----------



## fernandob

si ..las formulas matematicas que *ELLOS* manejan .

estos pibles, es como digo :
les regalas una calculador ade chiquitos y luego son insoportables y no les entendes nada .

lso fusibles de vidrio son baratos, por eso tengo muchos y de todos lso valores.
si quiero que una fuente trabaje hasta con 3 amper y no mas , pues PRUEBO , no con el programa ese simulador. pruebo con el DESTRUCTOR.

fusible 2 amper: 
que pasa con 2 amper ?
y con 3 ?
y con 4 ?


fusible de 3 amper:
que pasa cuando circulan 3 amper ??
y 4 ??
y 5 ?? 
y 6  ?? 


luego elijo .

eso si, no crean que soy un improvisado .todas mis pruebas las hago en el CERN ....
en el tallercito que hay al lado de donde se guardan las escobas...


----------



## freud69

Señores hay algo que no se ha tomado en cuenta y pienso, es muy importante!
El transformador se usa para alimentar un circuito switching, y es sabido que estas fuentes trabajan a altas frecuencias en este caso 150Khz y los transformadores comunes de nucle de hierro no trabajan a esas frecuencias por lo que sospecho esa es la causa del recalentamiento. Se usan nucleo de ferrita.
Por otro lado no encuentro el sentido de usar un transformador de estos en una fuente conmutada, se supone esta se inventaron para reducir significativamente los transformadores e incluso eliminarlos y lograr una fuente muy liviana y compacta.


----------



## jorger

freud69 dijo:


> El transformador se usa para alimentar un circuito switching, y es sabido que estas fuentes trabajan a altas frecuencias en este caso 150Khz y los transformadores comunes de nucle de hierro no trabajan a esas frecuencias por lo que sospecho esa es la causa del recalentamiento. Se usan nucleo de ferrita.


Discúlpa, pero eso que acabas de decir no tiene sentido.
El transformador está alimentando una fuente switching, pero no por ello va a estar trabajando a varias decenas de khz 
Nos estás diciendo que el transformador está funcionando a 150khz estando conectado a la red de 230vca 
El transformador *no* forma parte de la fuente conmutada, solo la alimenta!

Saludos.


----------



## Neodymio

Hola, mi caso es con un transformador de 12v 50w de dicroica industria nacional alimentando un TDA2003 con carga de 4Ω. Entrega 13vCA y rectificado sin carga 18vCC, andando 17.3vCC.
Lo curioso (tal vez no y sea normal) es que lo estuve usando casi al mínimo de volumen durante una hora y el transformador se calentó bastante, el puente de diodos estaba frío y eso que está subdimensionado, debe ser de 1,5 amper o 2 como mucho.

Como dato agrego que el bobinado secundario sufrió un golpe dejando sin barniz en un punto que afecta a 2 espiras (un tajito tiene) comprobé que no se toquen las partes de cobre al aire y le puse flux para remediarlo un poco. Como el voltaje seguía igual, supuse que no se cortocircuitó esa espira y el diámetro del alambre en la zona del corte no varió ya que no fue un golpe cortante, solo se raspó un poco.


----------



## miguelus

Buenas noches Neodymio
Conecta el transformador sin poner nada en el secundario, si se sigue calentando malo malo, significa que el Transformador está tocado.
Es posible que espiras por debajo de las que tu ves, estén en corto.

Sal u2


----------



## Neodymio

Gracias, justo después de comentar dejé el transformador enchufado sin carga para ver qué pasa. Ahora mismo está a temperatura corporal (ojo que es distinto a temperatura ambiente ya que sino estaría frío al tacto, está fresco por acá  ). Lo que me llama la atención es que me parece que calientan más las chapas que el cobre, tal vez sea que al estar bajo el papel parafinado no me de cuenta de la real temperatura y diga cualquier pavada.


----------



## fernandob

los trafos de dicro estan hechos para trabajar calientes.
obvio que ......puede estar en franca muerte, pero no se.
12v /4 ohms son unos 3 amper  ponele 2 amper.

que queres que te diga, yo lo compararia con otro si tenes, sino , usalo, pero no en un lugar donde quede prendido siempre ni facil de incendio.
y lo otro:
hace el simple calculin y ponele un fuse, pero en el primario.


----------



## Neodymio

Gracias, mi duda es el por qué de la calentada, de donde sale el calor??? Porque si me sigue entregando el mismo voltaje quiere decir que no hay corto del secundario. Toqué el alambre del bobinado y parece estar más fresco que las chapas, será calor producido por pérdidas en la chapa? Nunca supe que produzca calor la pérdida, solo magnetismo.
Luego de 2 horas a un buen volumen el transformador calentó pero nunca como para quemarme. Creo que lo voy a dejar así, el trafo que trae mi sistema 2.1 de audio calienta muuucho más y es comercial.


----------



## elgriego

Hola Neodymio,como estas.Los trafos calientan debido a las corrientes  de Foucault,que se producen en el transformador ,estas se traducen como perdidas de rendimiento con la consiguiente elevacion de temperatura,la manera de atenuarlas es usar ,nucleos de buena calidad,cosa que la mayoria de los trafos de dicroica no poseen.

Saludos.


----------



## fernandob

yo he visto trafos de timbres hogareños que parecen papas fritas apretadas, (onduladas, torcidas las chapas) .
un asco.
tambien fuentes chinas que se calientan sin carga , sera el material .

el tema de el nucleo es como el material de un conductor electrico, si tiene alta resistencia calienta.

igual, mas alla de las razones teoricas esta la practica:

si calienta >>> calienta.

los trafos se catalogan en distintas calidades, desde la epoca de los romanos:
excelentius trafus
standard trafinius
horriblius cagadus de trafus


----------



## elgriego

fernandob dijo:


> si calienta >>> calienta.
> 
> los trafos se catalogan en distintas calidades, desde la epoca de los romanos:
> excelentius trafus
> standard trafinius
> horriblius cagadus de trafus


 
Jajaja.....

Cuando yo era estudiante habia una marca de trafos ,que corresponderian, con esa tercera categoria,se llamaban Elimin!!! Te acordas?
Por supuesto que el que podia pagarlos usaba los de marca cobre.,Por dios que viejo que estoy.

Pd y ahora que me acuerdo ,habia ,alla por los 80 ,unos cargadores de baterias y algunas soldadoras electricas ,cuyos trafos estaban comformados de la siguiente manera en sus partes externas ,eran de chapa de hierro silicio 1 chapa por cara ,y en su interior ,latas de aceite.

Saludos.


----------



## manuel8743

Hola a todos, tengo un transfomador recien hecho cuyo nucleo se calienta, y esta embobinado con las vueltas del primario para 120V ac. Las chapas del nucleo son recicladas pero ya he hecho otros 2 y estos ni siquiera se ponen tibios trabajando con 33+33V AC a 4 amperes y alimentando dos amplificadores de 100W RMS cada uno. Lei el comentario de un participante del foro que proporciona una calculadora para transformadores y agrega que con 20 por ciento de mas vueltas en cada devanado este calentamiento desaparece. ¿si es asi?. En otro articulo de una revista de electronica se menciona el calculo, del primario, para los transformadores permanentemente conectados y los de uso intermitente pero no lo recuerdo ¿alguien sabe algo de este calculo? porque en el se menciona que hay que aumentar cierto porcentaje de vueltas pero solo en el primario. De antemano gracias.....El nucleo del trafo es de 3.8 X 6 con 222 vueltas en el primario calibre 17 AWG y con un voltaje en el secundario de 33+33AC a 6.6 amperes.
De antemano gracias......


----------



## JBE

El que el trafo se caliente puede ser devido a que tus amplificadores están consumiendo demasiado, y el trafo no de para tanto. Prueba con un trafo más grande (de más amperaje) aver si es eso.

Saludos!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Hola Amigo, bueno existen muchos factores, en el funcionamiento de un transformador, pero en especial, un aumento de la temperatura, en trabajo normal de funcionamiento, puede deberse a nucleo saturado, perdiendo o disminuyendo asi, las propiedades electromagneticas, dado a un numero inferior de vueltas en los davanados o tension de trabajo superior a los calculos.
Otro factor, puede darse a nucleo en cortocircuito, provocando las corrientes de Foucault.


----------



## manuel8743

Gracias por tu respuesta....pero este transformador recien embobinado se calienta aun sin carga....¿debo aumentar las 222 vueltas del primario? esto por ser chapas recicladas.....


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin

Amigo, antes de agregar vueltas en el devanado, corrobora el estado del nucleo, y la seccion del alambre utilizado, si es coincidente con los calculos.


----------



## el-rey-julien

verifica si las chapas no tengan gap ,me a pasado al reciclar transformadores


----------



## hazard_1998

manuel8743 dijo:


> Hola a todos, tengo un transfomador recien hecho cuyo nucleo se calienta, y esta embobinado con las vueltas del primario para 120V ac. Las chapas del nucleo son recicladas pero ya he hecho otros 2 y estos ni siquiera se ponen tibios trabajando con 33+33V AC a 4 amperes y alimentando dos amplificadores de 100W RMS cada uno. Lei el comentario de un participante del foro que proporciona una calculadora para transformadores y agrega que con 20 por ciento de mas vueltas en cada devanado este calentamiento desaparece. ¿si es asi?. En otro articulo de una revista de electronica se menciona el calculo, del primario, para los transformadores permanentemente conectados y los de uso intermitente pero no lo recuerdo ¿alguien sabe algo de este calculo? porque en el se menciona que hay que aumentar cierto porcentaje de vueltas pero solo en el primario. De antemano gracias.....El nucleo del trafo es de 3.8 X 6 con 222 vueltas en el primario calibre 17 AWG y con un voltaje en el secundario de 33+33AC a 6.6 amperes.
> De antemano gracias......


te comento que estas usando el nucleo muy al limite, por eso este calienta.
mas allá de eso, usá el buscador del foro, hay unos cuantos temas sobre esto en el foro para que leas y resuelvas el problema.


----------



## manuel8743

gracias por las respuestas.....tendre en cuenta lo del gap...el tamaño del nucleo....y el calculo de vueltas en el primario.....recien reembobinado estare comentando...


----------



## Fogonazo

manuel8743 dijo:


> gracias por las respuestas.....tendre en cuenta lo del gap...el tamaño del nucleo....y el calculo de vueltas en el primario.....recien reembobinado estare comentando...



¿ Como desarmaste el núcleo del transformador original ?


----------



## manuel8743

gracias por responder.....lo desarme sumergiendolo en thiner una semana y despues destruyendo el nucleo sin tocar la laminacion y posteriormente solo lo despegue....se le hace limpieza con lija del no. 40 se barniza con dielectrico y se vuelve a armar......



otros 2 ya estan funcionando ok con este procedimiento.....solo tengo dudas en el numero de vueltas.....se debe aumentar 20 por ciento si es un transformador algo viejo.....de antemano gracias........


----------



## Juan222

se van  a reir....., tome un cable con un "interruptor" en la etapa de prueba, el trafo calentaba, probe con otro y se quemo instantaneamente. Puse el tester y media 110v ¿¿?? abro el interruptor del cable y me encuentro intercalado un diodo. Lo demas se explica solo. (todavia estoy llorando por el transformador quemado  )


----------



## JuanCruzB

Hola que tal gente, consulta: tengo un amplificador que consume 240 watts el cual conecto una transformador que es de 300 watts. El trafo calienta un poco, no mucho, pero calienta..mi consulta es si esos 300 w son suficientes o necesito otro mayor. 
Sólo tengo el ampli conectado al trafo. Adjunto foto de la parte de atrás del ampli, muchas gracias desde ya


----------



## Fogonazo

JuanCruzB dijo:


> Hola que tal gente, consulta: tengo un amplificador que consume 240 watts el cual conecto una transformador que es de 300 watts. El trafo calienta un poco, no mucho, pero calienta..mi consulta es si esos 300 w son suficientes o necesito otro mayor.
> Sólo tengo el ampli conectado al trafo. Adjunto foto de la parte de atrás del ampli, muchas gracias desde ya



Según la etiqueta el amplificador llega a consumir 385W, pero eso sería a máxima potencia, ambos canales, (si es estéreo) cosa poco probable.
Para comprobar si lo estás alimentando correctamente con el transformador adaptador, mide la tensión de salida de este que se mantenga estable ante el consumo del amplificador.

Todos los transformadores calientan, poco o mucho, pero calientan incluso sin carga.


----------



## JuanCruzB

Muchas gracias Fogonazo, otra pregunta: como hago para hacer esa medición


----------



## Juanje 30

Lina dijo:


> Tengo un circuito con un puente rectificador, un transformador y dos resistencias, lo extraño es que el transformador se esta calentando y noe entiendo por que, ya verifique el rectificador y esta funcionando bien, que puede ser?
> 
> Gracias.


Alguien me puede decir porque se calienta un trasformador de 3000 w ?
Solo tengo la nevera conectada y el transformador tiene 12 años? Tengo que cambiarlo ? Gracias


----------



## Fogonazo

Juanje 30 dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir porque se calienta un trasformador de 3000 w ?
> Solo tengo la nevera conectada y el transformador tiene 12 años? Tengo que cambiarlo ? Gracias





Fogonazo dijo:


> *Todos los transformadores calientan, poco o mucho, pero calientan incluso sin carga.*


----------



## fabioosorio

Tiene 12 años,  está viejo, hay que tirar.... pero decime donde lo vas a tirarrrr...


----------



## Rorschach

Juanje 30 dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir porque se calienta un trasformador de 3000 w ?
> Solo tengo la nevera conectada y el transformador tiene 12 años? Tengo que cambiarlo ? Gracias


¿Seguro que es un transformador ?, ¿No será un autotransformador?


----------



## Scooter

Define "se calienta".
Todo equipo eléctrico que esté funcionando se calienta.
Si está templado es normal, si quema no.
Habrá que ver cuánto de calienta 
Al 99,9999% lo que tienes es.un autotransformador, que para el caso es lo mismo, pero NO tienes aislamiento galvánico.
Se puede calentar más de lo normal porque esté mal él mismo o porque la nevera consuma más de lo normal.

En cualquier caso si estás usando una nevera con un autotransformador lo que tienes que cambiar es la nevera y jubilar al autotransformador.


----------



## Rorschach

Rorschach dijo:


> ¿Seguro que es un transformador ?, ¿No será un autotransformador?





Scooter dijo:


> Define "se calienta".
> Todo equipo eléctrico que esté funcionando se calienta.
> Si está templado es normal, si quema no.
> Habrá que ver cuánto de calienta
> Al 99,9999% lo que tienes es.un autotransformador, que para el caso es lo mismo, pero NO tienes aislamiento galvánico.
> Se puede calentar más de lo normal porque esté mal él mismo o porque la nevera consuma más de lo normal.
> 
> En cualquier caso si estás usando una nevera con un autotransformador lo que tienes que cambiar es la nevera y jubilar al autotransformador.


Por eso hice la pregunta, porque lo más probable es que sea un autotransformador.
Los autotransformadores, sobre todos los comerciales, en general, y no en particular, calientan muy mucho en vacío, y eso es debido a que están calculados para trabajar casi al límite, inducciones muy altas, escaso núcleo, laminación de mediana calidad, y secciones de alambre calculados con alta densidad de corriente, 4,5 A / mm2, o más. O sea están muy abaratados, ya sea para competir, para tener más renta, o ambas cosas.-


----------



## unmonje

Juanje 30 dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir porque se calienta un trasformador de 3000 w ?
> Solo tengo la nevera conectada y el transformador tiene 12 años? Tengo que cambiarlo ? Gracias


¿Porque calienta ?

SIN CARGA :
En general los transformadores constan de 2 o mas bobinados. Si  tiene uno solo posiblemente sea un autotreansformador.
Si fuera el primer caso, éste consta de 1 *bobinado *llamado* primario* , que por si mismo , *sin tener carga *en los bobinados* secundarios,* puede llegar a calentar un poco. 
Si el transformador es grande o muy grande, suele calentar menos, porque puede disipar ese poco de calor, en el gran volumen de metal  que posee.
Si calienta mucho sin carga, es porque esta mal hecho o tiene un defecto ya sea en el primario o en el secundario o ambos ó esta quemado.
Fin del asunto.

CON CARGA : 
Si funciona bien en vacio. Entonces  pueden pasar 2 cosas :

1- No soporta la carga por ser demasiada.
2- Los bobinados secundarioos tienen algun defecto entre ellos o espiras en corto por sobrecarga.

No hay mucho mas que decir al respecto, todo lo demas es meter mano con instrumentos para definir que pasa,.


----------



## Daniel Lopes

Hola a todos , mismo sin puder veer ese dichoso transformador ( o auctotransformador) si al acaso ese si recalienta mismo sin la carga conectada en su salida , jo ariesgo decir que su diseño incial fue aquel lo cual  rende mas lucros $ a quien lo fabrico en detrimento de un funcionamento mediocre para su verdadero dueño (recaliento desnesesario).
Constunbrase economizar en la longitude del  hilo de cubre , asi devanando menos espiras y por consequenzia trabajando con un  nivel de elevado flujo de magnectización del nucleo de hierro y tanbien casi seguro que ese hierro enpleyado  NO es de los mejores en termos de calidad (porque asi es mas barato $) y por fin lo transformador ( o auctotransformador ) trabaja como dicemos aca por ese pagos (Brasil) "Acochado".
!Saludos!


----------



## tiovik

Juanje 30 dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir porque se calienta un trasformador de 3000 w ?
> Solo tengo la nevera conectada y el transformador tiene 12 años? Tengo que cambiarlo ? Gracias


Suponiendo que ese transformador (o autotransformador?) sea de excelentisima calidad tiene al menos un 10% de perdidas aun en vacio. O sea 300 W que se transforman si o si en CALOR...
Posta, el consejo de jubilar la heladera/nevera junto al susodicho transformador te lo va a agradecer el bolsillo...


----------



## Juanje 30

Es decir que me aconsejas que  canbie de nevera ? Gracias por tu ayuda .


----------



## Rorschach

Juanje 30 dijo:


> Es decir que me aconsejas que  canbie de nevera ? Gracias por tu ayuda .


¿Has leído todas las respuestas?, ¿Sabes si es un transformador, o un autotransformador?, ¿es realmente de 3.000  Watts ?,
¿Tu nevera, de que potencia es?


----------



## Juanje 30

tiovik dijo:


> Suponiendo que ese transformador (o autotransformador?) sea de excelentisima calidad tiene al menos un 10% de perdidas aun en vacio. O sea 300 W que se transforman si o si en CALOR...
> Posta, el consejo de jubilar la heladera/nevera junto al susodicho transformador te lo va a agradecer el bolsillo...


E trasformador es de 400 w lo he cambiado pero está un poco caliente es normal? La nevera consume poco aunque es un poco antigua.
El transformador es de 4000w


----------



## sergiot

Por lo visto no entendiste nada de lo que se te dijo, relee todo y volve a plantear una pregunta coherente.


----------



## Juanje 30

Perdón soy nuevo en este chat ?
La pregunta es la siguiente tenía un trasformador de 3000 w y lo he cambiado por uno de 4000w .
Hay va la pregunta?
Es normal que el trasformador este un poco caliente gracias y disculpen las molestias .


----------



## Rorschach

Juanje 30 dijo:


> E trasformador es de 400 w lo he cambiado pero está un poco caliente es normal? La nevera consume poco aunque es un poco antigua.
> El transformador es de 4000w


¿Que escribiste?  ¿Es de 400 W, o 4.000 W?.
Y algo que nunca has aclarado, cual es el uso, ¿es para adaptar, disminuir, o elevar  tensiones?


----------



## Juanje 30

El uso perdón es para pasar la luz de 125 w a 220w mil gracias.y disculpen otra vez .el transformador es de 4000 w.


----------



## tiovik

Juanje 30 dijo:


> E trasformador es de 400 w lo he cambiado pero está un poco caliente es normal? La nevera consume poco aunque es un poco antigua.
> El transformador es de 4000w


Cualquier transformador tiene no menos de un 10% de perdidas (si esta bien diseñado) aun en vacío sin carga. Por lo tanto un transformador/autotransformador de 4KW pierde por el solo hecho de estar conectado al menos 400W.
De hecho esta característica (defecto) es usada como forma de evaluar la buena calidad del mismo. Se conecta el trafo a evaluar en vacío y con el simple uso de una pinza amperometrica se mide la corriente del primario. Conociendo el voltaje de alimentación una simple cuenta te da en VA (VoltAmper, ojo con esto) que pierde el trafo. Debe ser no mayor del 10% para un trafo de buena calidad.


----------



## Pinchavalvulas

Juanje 30 dijo:


> Alguien me puede decir porque se calienta un trasformador de 3000 w ?
> Solo tengo la nevera conectada y el transformador tiene 12 años? Tengo que cambiarlo ? Gracias


Los transformadores siempre se templan un poco. También depende de la temperatura ambiente y la vejez del transformador.

Las neveras al arrancar consumen un par de Amperios para, luego bajar a medio o así (al menos la mía). Si la nevera es vieja puede que consuma un poco más.

Creí que ya no se usaban los 125V.


----------



## tiovik

Juanje 30 dijo:


> El uso perdón es para pasar la luz de 125 w a 220w mil gracias.y disculpen otra vez .el transformador es de 4000 w.


Si podes aguantar en la factura eléctrica el gasto constante de 400W de potencia (las perdidas del transformador) pues esta todo bien. Por lo demás es todo normal, un transformador de semejante potencia evacua las perdidas en forma de calor y por eso calienta.
Pensa que si tenes aire acondicionado, el equipo también tiene que trabajar para evacuar ese calor (poco o mucho esta allí y hay que sacarlo!). Así que en verano el transformador también calienta y jode. El único momento que te juega a favor es en invierno. Con todo es energía desperdiciada, lo ideal seria eliminar ese desperdicio.
Si lo miras desde el lado de la factura electrica son 400W/h de desperdicio, en un dia son 9.6 KW y en un mes 288 KW. Simplemente no me gustaría tenerlos en mi factura.


----------



## Juanje 30

Muchas gracias saludos desde las islas canarias.
Esta es mi tierra Gran Canaria saludos a todos y gracias.


----------



## Fogonazo

Juanje 30 dijo:


> Muchas gracias saludos desde las islas canarias. . . . . .


Realiza una comprobación empírica.
Si estando en funcionamiento el auto-transformado, pasadas un par de horas, lo puedes tocar con la mano y llegar a mantener el contacto por, digamos, unos 10 segundos o mas, *está correcto*.


----------

